# oil water separator



## Mech (Mar 11, 2010)

2009 IBC / IPC

IMC 1003.4.2.2

I'm curious how everyone determines the "area to be drained" for oil water separator sizing for a garage / service station.  Do you calculate the entire floor area, or just areas where cars will be sitting?


----------



## skipharper (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: oil water separator

2006 IPC--same in the 09

1003.4.2.2 Garages and service stations.

Where automobiles are serviced, greased, repaired or washed or where gasoline is dispensed, oil separators shall have a minimum capacity of 6 cubic feet (0.168 m3) for the first 100 square feet (9.3 m2) of area to be drained, plus 1 cubic foot (0.28 m3) for each additional 100 square feet (9.3 m2) of area to be drained into the separator. Parking garages in which servicing, repairing or washing is not conducted, and in which gasoline is not dispensed, shall not require a separator. Areas of commercial garages utilized only for storage of automobiles are not required to be drained through a separator.


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: oil water separator

Mech,

I would go with the area that will be washed down to remove the various types of dirt,  grit,  oils,

grease and other vehicle liquids.

NOTE:   The trash being washed down doesn't necessarily have to come fom just the vehicles.    Foot

traffic will add some to the floor areas also.

.


----------

